# twin charging the cruze!!!!



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's two different 1.4 sold by opel.. you would be better off with just a GT28R and a tune.. A rotrex is not what you'll be looking for from a Twin/C an eaton m80 or smaller would be a idea even a old JR unit but that would require way more fab work and money for nothing but problems. Twin charge set ups are so hard to tune it's not funny . Stay with a Gt2 turbo or even a evoX turbo with matching manifold if you want that powerband.. Good luck on your build


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, when I first purchased my 88 Supra turbo, already was one of the world's fastest cars. But a couple of years later, a kit was available for only $11,000.00 that included everything, All heavy duty engine components, injectors, ECM, twin turbine, improved intercooler, new intake and exhaust manifolds, larger radiator, complete exhaust system, new suspension, heavy duty clutch, and much larger brakes. Would jack up the HP to 575. 

Was sure tempted back then, but said what the heck, can only drive it 55 mph anyway or get locked up in jail. But maybe I should of with all this new stuff, now its more like driving a VW bug. 

Porting back then was a necessity, insides of combustion chamber, intake manifold, heads were like the creators of the moon. But we were trying to hit 1 HP per cube. This was already done in the 1.4 L, otherwise wouldn't be getting 1.6 HP per cube. Won't gain much here. 

World of difference between a twin turbine and single turbine engine. Such a thing called design reserve factor, can tell you, not very much in a consumer quality engine. And unless you do some very major engine work, you will blow it. 

Really never heard of people purchasing a Cruze for performance, does do a fine job of keeping up with traffic the way it is. Our chief goal was fuel economy when gas was $4.50 a gallon with talk about hitting six. First choice was the Eco, but wanted a bit more luxury so got the 2LT instead. EPA rating was only about 1-2 mpg less, but EPA ratings are also science fiction. How you drive it makes the biggest difference.

And can't just jack up the HP, also the drivetrain, suspension, and brakes, if not, will end up killing yourself. Ha, the way car parts are today, cheaper to buy a performance car. These mods were dirt cheap back then, ha, after pricing dirt today, better find a different word.


----------



## thedonathon (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm pretty new at this and I've never twin charged a car before so this is a project that I want to complete, it's not a matter of necessity nor am I trying to reinvent the wheel, I'm simply building a project and the cruze is simply a project, however the input is welcome and thank you. 

I never considered Eaton, I have to look into that. Thank you


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Go with a s13 with an Eaton m62 and t3/4 turbo on the ka engine. Will be a lot more fun and cheaper imo. Keep the cruze for a dd. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

m62 or tvs equivilant you can pick them up on cobalt forums all day. I dont think an m80 is a good idea due the fact most use the factory intake manifold for the coolant vaines which would make a fab nightmare. I twin charged my cobalt and eventually removed the supercharger because heat was such a huge problem with the super charger. I would suggest as I did on a previous thread a sequential turbo set up or bi. much easier to control temps and your not pulling on the bottom end of the motor...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Really never heard of people purchasing a Cruze for performance, does do a fine job of keeping up with traffic the way it is. Our chief goal was fuel economy when gas was $4.50 a gallon with talk about hitting six. First choice was the Eco,


 Yep - bought an ECO MT for the worry of $5+ gallon fuel. My GTO was getting expensive to fill.


----------



## thedonathon (Mar 24, 2015)

m62 or tvs equivilant you can pick them up on cobalt forums all day. I dont think an m80 is a good idea due the fact most use the factory intake manifold for the coolant vaines which would make a fab nightmare. I twin charged my cobalt and eventually removed the supercharger because heat was such a huge problem with the super charger. I would suggest as I did on a previous thread a sequential turbo set up or bi. much easier to control temps and your not pulling on the bottom end of the motor



Would a large intercooler help alleviate some of the heat issues?


----------

